# Lenovo Laptop...



## vickysingh99 (May 6, 2009)

Hi guys..Guys could u please put ur reviews for Lenovo laptops....


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 7, 2009)

My friend has one ...the review is not too good....Although the features for the price are superb but the quality of the laptop is not that good....he had to get his DVD writer changed 2 times and it still does not work too well....also there have been problems with the charger and the keyboard....


----------



## ECE0105 (May 23, 2009)

The (IBM) Thinkpad Series scores down on looks, but the most rugged Laptop that you can get....
Not so sure about the Lenovo series.


----------

